# Help identifying a Veritas jig



## Daveoffinland (Jul 31, 2020)

Need the hive mind to help me identify the jig in the attached image. I found it at the bottom of a box of woodworking tools I bought at an auction. I can't find anything like it online. Thanks!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

there's no image.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Its the invisible jig, Inv-404


----------



## Daveoffinland (Jul 31, 2020)

Sorry…ad blocker was screwing up image insert.


----------



## Thorbjorn88 (Jan 4, 2018)

Looks like a large saddle square

https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/tools/hand-tools/marking-and-measuring/marking-accessories/48041-veritas-saddle-squares


----------



## Daveoffinland (Jul 31, 2020)

> Looks like a large saddle square
> 
> https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/tools/hand-tools/marking-and-measuring/marking-accessories/48041-veritas-saddle-squares
> 
> - Thorbjorn88


You are the man, sir. That's exactly what it is…thanks!


----------

